# Please suggest good avr home theater under 40k .



## nvrmndryo (Jan 3, 2014)

I just sold my pioneer htp 071 from which I was very unsatisfied. Now I have extended my budget to 40k.so please suggest me good 5.1 under 40 k.what I m looking for is hardcore bass.if it's not avr it will still b fine I just want powerful system like logitech z5500.


----------



## muditpopli (Jan 7, 2014)

dude tell me whether  u want to connect with ur pc or u want a complete set with bluray player to connect with your television....

i searched for pioneer htp 071 and i concluded that u r in search of complete set with bluray player
dude checkout dis link *www.sony.co.in/home-theatre-system/range/HT-Components/566958 and search for this home theatre system in market if u get dis in ur budget...


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't want blue ray player as I have ps3.
I have yamaha yht299 in mind. But I haven't got demo yet. 
I need ht for games movies n music.


----------



## muditpopli (Jan 12, 2014)

I searched for yamaha yht299 ... If ur. In search of a demo then visit ur nearest croma or reliance digital store...otherwise i think it is perfect


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jan 12, 2014)

Got demo of yamaha yht299 @ vijay sales. It was disappointed for me. As I mentioned I was looking for more bass. Earth shaking system. 
Then I got demo of Sony m5. It was huge system with 2 subs 1500rms watt. That's what I was looking for. Sony h5 is priced at 53k at vijay sales. I could extend my budget but this m5 is too huge for my 12x12 bedroom. It's not possible to keep it in my bedroom. 
So I m looking at bassy system like Sony m5.i m looking @ other options.


----------

